

Interesting Resume Design - surlyadopter
http://peterjwagoner.com/about-2/

======
wccrawford
"Interesting", maybe... Good? I don't think so.

What does this guy do? Scanning it, all I managed to get what that he builds
electric bikes and other nerdy things. Spending more time, I finally learned
that he's a copywriter.

This does not inspire confidence.

If this were to pass my desk, I would likely not take it seriously. (Granted,
I look at developer resumes, so that matters, some.)

------
mvkel
What wccrawford said. No idea what this guy does.

Also, it's an artifacted image, which is probably the worst delivery method
considering 95% of the content is text.

------
cleverjake
to be fair, I don't see him mention it as a resume, the poster did. He just
has it as "about", which it is.

